# Gentoo installation mit T-DSL

## hakan

Ich weiß, dass es weiter unten ebenfalls ein T-DSL beitrag gibt, diesen habe ich mir auch schon durchgelesen, aber er konnte mit nicht weiterhelfen. 

Ich habe kein anderes Linux System auf meinem Rechner installiert.  Mein Rechner hängt auch direkt im Netz. Ich muß also erstmal mein dsl ans laufen bringen. Ich habe mich soweit an die Installationsanleitung gehalten. Ich habe auch schon das rp-pppoe* Pakte eine CD gebrannt und wollte darüber nun mein DSL einrichten, damit der rechner ins netz kann und sich alle nötigen packete ziehen kann. Aber ich kann rp-pppoe nicht installieren.

Wie kriege ich das ans laufen, noch bevor ich irgendwas compiliert habe???

das funzte bei mir nicht:

- emerge rp-pppoe

ich muß vorher ein,

- emerge resync

machen, was ja nicht geht, da ich nicht online bin.

Ich habe Stage1 benutzt.

----------

## spyro

wenn du stage3 benutzt bekommst du ein laufendes system. und kannst da die pppoe treiber rein emergen. hab ich bei mir auch so gemacht.

mit stage1 brauchst du imo von anfang an den i.net zugang.

.spyro

----------

## hakan

Ich probiers mal so.

Aber es wäre dennoch interessant es mit stage1 zu machen. Aber das kann ich dann ja nochmal machen, wenn mein gentoo erstmal läuft.

thx

----------

## spyro

jep ich würds auch gerne mal als stage1 aufbauen. aber mit stage3 sollte es auf jedenfall klappen. auch mit t-dsl. zieh dir die beiden files die im anderen t-dsl thread stehen runter. brenn sie. installier die stage3 fertig. die beiden rpppoe und ? compilieren und du solltest nach dem einstellen von adsl-setup in netz kommen.

.spyro

----------

## hakan

Nun krieg ich allmählich die Krise.

Ich soll im Schritt 14 meinen system logger einstellen. Das krieg ich irgendwie nicht hin, da er bei dem Befehl  - emerge app-admin/metalog - wieder ins Netz will, was ja nicht geht (hab versucht pppoe zu installieren, aber auch dann will er ins netz). Dabei habe ich ihm extra gesagt, das er aus /usr/portage seine daten nehmen soll. Wegen den abhängigkeiten will er ins netz und die sauge, aber die sind ja auch in meinem portage verzeichnis.

was mache ich denn da falsch?????

----------

## spyro

 *maystorm wrote:*   

>  *Thorben wrote:*   Ich bin nicht übel gewillt von (momentan) SuSE 7.2 auf gentoo umzusteigen. 
> 
> Wunderbar; eine weise Entscheidung... 
> 
>  *Thorben wrote:*   Ich weiß, da gibts die PPPoE - Pakete, die müssen irgendwie auf die CD, die ich mir brennen werde mit drauf. Aber wie geht das. Und zweitens, wie bekomm ich das denn konfiguriert? T-DSL ist ja recht eigenwillig in der Konfiguration. 
> ...

 

das mit dem syslog is klar das das nicht geht. außer du hast ihn dir vorher gezogen und in dein /usr/portage/distfiles gezogen.

zu dem rpppoe hast du das so gemacht wie da beschrieben ? bei mir das das so geklappt. 

.spyro

----------

## hakan

Ich habe die Daten nicht in das /portage/distfiles kopiert. die liegen bei mir alle im /portage verzeichnis. wenn ich also alle diese dateien in das /distfile verzeichnis kopiere, sollte es funzen??????

ich habe alle benötigten datein in dem portage verzeichnis, aber leider will er dennoch ins netz. ich habe stage3 verwendet. da sind auch die files für pppoe dabei, allerdings wußte ich nicht das mann die zuerst ins /portage/distfiles verzeichnis kopieren muß, da die ja schon unter /portage/net-dialup/* liegen.

----------

## spyro

also die beiden files müssen in /usr/portage/distfiles/ dann sollte er die nehmen und nicht versuchen die ausm netz zu ziehen.

.spyro

----------

## maystorm

 *hakan wrote:*   

> [...] ich habe stage3 verwendet. da sind auch die files für pppoe dabei, allerdings wußte ich nicht das mann die zuerst ins /portage/distfiles verzeichnis kopieren muß, da die ja schon unter /portage/net-dialup/* liegen.

 

Nee, nee, in "/usr/portage/net-dialup/" liegen u.a. lediglich die sogenannten ".ebuild"-Steuerdateien, die dem Portage-System (emerge und Konsorten) mitteilen, wie die Sourcen heissen. Die Source-Tarballs selber werden dann aus dem Netz gesogen und in "/usr/portage/distfiles" gespeichert. Wenn sie hier bereits liegen, entfällt der Netzzugriff. Dies ist eben der Trick: Du besorgst Dir die PPP- und RP-PPPOE-Pakete quasi separat und legt sie manuell dort hin, damit emerge nicht online geht.

----------

## hakan

Ich glaube so gaaanz langsam wird das noch was.

Leider funtionieren die Links oben nicht mehr. Aber ich habe mir die Files vom gentoo Server gesaugt. 

Das mit den ebuild File begreife ich auch alllmählich. Dort stehen die Abhängigkeiten drin. Ich hab da mal einen Blick reingeworfen und weiß nun welche Dateien ich in das distfiles Verzeichnis kopieren muß. 

Danke für deine Hilfe.

Die Installation ist gar nicht sooo einfach. Ich hoffe das ich für meine mühe entsprechned belohnt werde.

----------

## hakan

Nun habe ich es geschafft. Mein Gentoo Linux habe ich mehr oder weniger erfolgreich installieren können.

Leider komme ich mit dem GRUB Bootlaoder nicht ganz klar. Laut der beschreibung müßten mein Platten 4 und 5 lauten. Aber ich muß sie mit 0 und 1 ansprechen. Das ist schon irgendwie komisch.

Nun kommt das Problem. Nach dem Neustart erschien der GRUB Bootloader und ich bekam meine beiden OS's zur Auswahl, genauso wie sie in der menu.lst File stehen. Aber ich konnte nur mein Windows booten.

Ich werde mir jetzt nochmal die menu.lst anschauen, wenn ich über die BootCD auf mein System zugreifen kann (ich hoffe doch).

PS:

T_DSL installation ist etwas Tricky. Ich mußte eine Datei umbennen, damit er sie findet. Aber danach sollte es funzen.

----------

## hakan

So, ich habe jetzt mein Gentoo Linux fast booten können, aber auch nur fast.

Ich habe meine root Partition mir XFS erstellt. Vorher hatte ich mal ReiserFS drauf, hab mich aber an die Installationsanleitung gehalten, so daß dies nicht das Problem sein sollte.

Ich werde jetzt aufjedenfall mit einem Kernel Panic begrüßte, da er die root Partition nicht finden kann (an 21:41, k.a. was das heißt). Nun sind meine Einstellungen aber richtig.

Woran kann das liegen?

PS:

Ich hab den Gentoo Kernel benutzt, aber die Option das der Kernel XFS unterstützen soll aktiviert und ihn dann neu compeliert.

----------

## Dimi122

 :Mad:   :Mad: 

Hallo,

mein Problem ist auch daß ich nicht isn Netz kann. Ich habe mir die zwei Dateien

ppp-2.4.1-pppoe4.tgz und rp-pppoe-3.3.tar.gz geholt und habe sie wie beschrieben

ins '/usr/portage/distfiles'-Verzeichnis kopiert. Bis jetzt alles ok.

Dann habe ich mit ---emerge rp-pppoe--- die Pakete installiern wollen. 

War aber nichts, denn er wollte ins Netz zum runterladen. Ohne die zwei Pakete kann ich

keine verbindung aufbauen und zum installieren der Pakete brauche ich eine????

Wie instaliere ich diese Pakete?

Weiß jemand Rat? Ich bin am verzweifeln.

PS: Ich benutze Stage3 und habe kein anderes Betriebssystem auf meinem Rechner.

Danke schon mal.

Dimi122Last edited by Dimi122 on Sun Jul 14, 2002 12:18 am; edited 1 time in total

----------

## Dimi122

 :Very Happy:   :Very Happy:   :Very Happy:   :Very Happy:   :Very Happy: 

Hat sich erledigt!!!!

Ich hab herausgefunden was bei mir falsch gelaufen ist. 

Damit ich die Pakete  ins /usr/portage/distfiles-Verzeichnis kopieren konnte habe ich beide

auf Diskete geschrieben, dann Diskette unter chroot gemounted und ab ins Ziel.

Das Problem war das die Pakete unter verkürtzten Namen (ppp-24~1.tgz und ich weiß nicht mehr was) im Floppy auftauchten und ich sie auch so koppiert hatte (versehen). 

So konnten die tarballs garnicht erkannt werden und das System wollte ins Netz!!!!!

Der Fehler ist nun behoben und alles ist bestens.

Gruß

Dimi122

----------

## spyro

na dann viel spaß weiterhin  :Smile: 

und ich hab mich schon gewundert warum das bei mir funktioniert und bei dir nicht  :Smile: 

.spyro

----------

